# I give up



## amyabbottx (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought an Albino Hedgehog from this woman as she didn't have time for him anymore so I cleaned him up and sorted his tank out for his health!
He's about 17 months old.

Anyway, he's such a nasty thing!

I wake him up and obviously every hedgehog hisses but he'll try and 'run' to threaten me off and bites the blanket.

I picked him up before and he bit me, so I put him back, it made me bleed..

I just don't know what to do, i give up, he's always going to be nasty...


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

amyabbottx said:


> I bought an Albino Hedgehog from this woman as she didn't have time for him anymore so I cleaned him up and sorted his tank out for his health!
> He's about 17 months old.
> 
> Anyway, he's such a nasty thing!
> ...


Maybe you pick him up "too soon" when he's trying to sleep. How long did you had him, maybe he just need (more) time to adjust


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you try the advice given previously? It's been less than a month since you've had him. It can take MANY months for rescues to come around to be "ok" with humans, and some may never come around at all, that's hedgie nature. Have you kept working with him with a hedgie bag?

Perhaps since you are predisposed to claiming he is nasty, perhaps a home more suited in accomodating his needs may be better. Perhaps a different type of pet may be more suited for you as well, since hedgehog personalities is like playing the roulette table in a casino, you never know what you may get, you may win some, and lose lots. It's possible that he may just be the type who wants complete solitude. It really depends on what you are willing to work with. And it's possible that he may need someone with more experience, who won't back down from his hissing/biting and implement a consistent routine. (for example, putting him back into the cage immediately after biting reinforces the biting behaviour, as he ends up getting what he wants).

In the end, it really comes down to what you are willing to do. Though it will help if you tell us what you have done with the previously given advice and how he behaves. Then people here can have a better understanding of the situation. 
Example... What does he do when he's in your lap in a hedgie bag?


----------



## amyabbottx (Dec 24, 2012)

Where can I buy a hedgie bag?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you check around on breeder sites, many of them make them to sell. You can also look on websites like etsy, with homemade stuff. If you want to make your own, there's tutorial threads here - viewforum.php?f=57

And agreed with Immortalia - sometimes it can just take a really long time for rescues to come around, especially those who have been abused or neglected. It may take months of patience before he even tolerates you, much less likes you, and he may never do either. It's great that you took him and got his housing situation improved, but perhaps you're just not up to the huge challenge a rescue with behavior issues has, like this guy. It's nothing to be ashamed of - but if you don't think you're willing or able to put in the months of patience, of getting him out every single night for a couple hours, it might be best to try and find a hedgehog-experienced person or rescue that's willing to take him and do what they can with him. You might be happier with a friendlier rescue or a retired breeder where you already know the personality is friendly and easy to handle. Alternatively, hedgehogs just might not be the right pet for you - it happens!


----------



## amyabbottx (Dec 24, 2012)

Thankyou! I'll look now 

I will work with him and order a pouch for him to sleep in while he's on my lap! 

Amy x x


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck!  Even grumpy hedgies can make good lapwarmers in their sleeping bags. :lol:


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I must say it can take some time for a hedgie to warm up to you. I had a male and female hedgie. I just recently rehomed my female 2 days ago because I could not giver the time she needs cause of being in college. she did not start to warm up to me till a few weeks ago. and I have had them for 6 months. Sonic warmed up to me 4 months ago. my female Lena Bean would charge me,huff & puff at me so dont give up on getting your hedgie to warm up to you.


----------

